# Who has a reservation on an 09 extreme!?



## crimsonrazac (Jan 22, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> You have a Extreme coming!!  You got your deposit in soon enough to guarantee a nice baby. I have your information in my books and will be updating the info on TeguTalk.
> 
> Thanks again, Bobby



:-D :-D :-D :-D 

If anyone else has a reservation post here :rasp

edit-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:app I now have a pair reserved :app


----------



## Tux (Jan 22, 2009)

Do I count?


----------



## Markie (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats! They are so awesome


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 5, 2009)

I saw this post and wanted to add my name to the list. I can't wait!


----------



## Beasty (Feb 5, 2009)

COOL!
I actually got mine already but they took the good "dirt nap" (hybernation) within a couple weeks of getting 'em so I FEEL like I have a pair reserved still! :lol:
"Oh, look at my pretty hundreds of dollars worth of "box o dirt"! There's lizards in there, I promise!"


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 6, 2009)

Gotta hate those dirt naps


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 14, 2009)

yea i ordered one to and i cant wait i mean i can hardly sleep at night because of it or maby its because my new mattres lol :-D


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 23, 2009)

Chalk me up for one! I had an 09 arg. B&W reserved and just upgraded to an EXTREME! I figured, if I was going to get a tegu I might as well get the king of tegus eh? So...WOOHOO!!


----------



## jmiles50 (Mar 24, 2009)

Count me in for that 09 season , OH YEAH BABY :!: :roon


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 24, 2009)

:cheers


----------



## All_American (May 8, 2009)

count me in for 09 with my first extreme. Hope all the eggs are fertile. :cheers


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (May 9, 2009)

awesome! congrats man!


----------



## VenomVipe (May 9, 2009)

Last weekend I reserved a female normal. I kow it's not an extreme but it's still a tegu and not a colombian. We all to remember why we love our animals in the first. That's what I had to tell myself after deciding all I could afford was a normal. I can't imagine be able to afford a PAIR of varnyard extremes. Plus I'm a kid and was barly able to afford the one normal( i could have gotten the one extreme but to have money left over for cage, food, and supplies ). I am truly happy kowing what I have coming although I would love to have extreme or even a pair but Mick Jagger once said( actually many times lol ) " You can't always get what you want". And in a sence, I tried and found I got just what I needed. But my plan is to work hard this summer and get some money for next year and to get a pair of extremes. Then I wil have a trio! Congrats to everyone else. If I were you guys with the pairs, if it for the invention of sleeping pills I would never sleep!


----------



## All_American (May 9, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Last weekend I reserved a female normal. I kow it's not an extreme but it's still a tegu and not a colombian. We all to remember why we love our animals in the first. That's what I had to tell myself after deciding all I could afford was a normal. I can't imagine be able to afford a PAIR of varnyard extremes. Plus I'm a kid and was barly able to afford the one normal( i could have gotten the one extreme but to have money left over for cage, food, and supplies ). I am truly happy kowing what I have coming although I would love to have extreme or even a pair but Mick Jagger once said( actually many times lol ) " You can't always get what you want". And in a sence, I tried and found I got just what I needed. But my plan is to work hard this summer and get some money for next year and to get a pair of extremes. Then I wil have a trio! Congrats to everyone else. If I were you guys with the pairs, if it for the invention of sleeping pills I would never sleep!



I give you credit due to the fact that you say your a kid and can realize the situation of what your limits are for keeping a pet reptile. You are well on your way to being a responsible pet keeper I can see. :app


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 7, 2009)

> VARNYARD wrote:
> You have a Extreme coming!! You got your deposit in soon enough to guarantee a nice baby. I have your information in my books and will be updating the info on TeguTalk.
> 
> Thanks again, Bobby



I am getting a pair next season. So the sooner you get the deposit in the better of a baby you get. I though it what clutch was recently laid. And if ordered months ahead of time you ge the first clutch. I guess not. Im gonna have get $600 dollars by the end of the summer if I want nice pair. Just curious, since there's i going to be a ton of new tegus that are going to be producing for the first time next season, In your opinion everybody who do you thinks going to produce the best looking tegus. I know there is Blizzard, Cream, Sarge, Sugar and the ones who started it all, Ice and Hail.( they were the originals right?) I think Blizzard and Sugar.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 7, 2009)

Ice and Hail, and Snow and Sleet were the first.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh yeah Were they all wild caught?


----------

